# Postfix mit LDAP verknüpfen



## dupsyschnupsi (9. Feb. 2018)

Hey Liebes Forum !
Hoffe das hier ist auch der richtige Bereich....

Undzwar habe ich ein kleines Projekt am laufen, nämlich der erste eigene Mailserver mit der Anbindung an einen bereits vorhandenen LDAP Knoten.
Der Mailserver ist mit Postfix und Dovecot konfiguriert, und funktioniert auch soweit alles.
Bis ebend au die Anbindung von Postfix an den LDAP-Knoten.
Ich bin dabei nach diesem Tutorial vorgegangen : https://www.whisperedshouts.de/dokumente/postfix-und-ldap-part-3-postfix-konfigurieren

Im Syslog steht folgende meldung wenn ich eine email absende :


> Feb  9 12:05:09 test postfix/smtpd[2975]: maps_find: local_recipient_maps: @test.dvg: not found
> Feb  9 12:05:09 test postfix/smtpd[2975]: mail_addr_find: dknuf@test.dvg -> (not found)
> Feb  9 12:05:09 test postfix/smtpd[2975]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from localhost[::1]: 550 5.1.1 <dknuf@test.dvg>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table; from=<dennis@test.dvg> to=<dknuf@test.dvg> proto=SMTP
> Feb  9 12:05:09 test postfix/smtpd[2975]: > localhost[::1]: 550 5.1.1 <dknuf@test.dvg>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table


Hier nochmal meine Postfix main.cf :

```
dennis@test:~$ postconf -n
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
append_dot_mydomain = no
biff = no
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
home_mailbox = Maildir/
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = all
mailbox_size_limit = 0
mydestination = $myhostname, test.dvg, localhost.tes.dvg, , localhost
myhostname = test.dvg
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128
myorigin = /etc/mailname
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
readme_directory = no
recipient_delimiter = +
relay_domains = ldap:/etc/postfix/ldap/virtual_relay.cf
relayhost =
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtp_tls_security_level = may
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_relay_restrictions = permit_mynetworks permit_sasl_authenticated defer_unauth_destination
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_local_domain =
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/mailserver/mail.test.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/mailserver/mail.test.key
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtpd_use_tls = yes
transport_maps = ldap:/etc/postfix/ldap/virtual_transport.cf
virtual_alias_maps = ldap:/etc/postfix/ldap/virtual_aliases.cf
virtual_gid_maps = ldap:/etc/postfix/virtual_gid.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /
virtual_mailbox_domains = ldap:/etc/postfix/ldap/virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = ldap:/etc/postfix/ldap/virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_uid_maps = ldap:/etc/postfix/virtual_uid.cf
```
Leider weiß ich überhaupt nichts damit anzufangen und würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir bei der Lösung dieses Problems helfen könntet.


----------



## alhazred (9. Feb. 2018)

Laut Fehlermeldung findet Postfix den Empfänger nicht. Entweder existiert der User nicht oder die Anbindung zum LDAP hat einen Fehler.


----------

